# I'm so sorry, my little lutino!



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

We had a horrible accident this morning, which ended in me having to have one of my lutino chicks put down. 

As I always do, I had the chicks ready for their morning feeding, in a bowl on my counter. 

I opened my cutlery drawer (which is where I was standing to feed the chicks) to grab a spoon, and turned my back for a second to grab a papertowel. I was trying to be quick, because I had forgot the spoon, and the chicks now are the point where they are insane for their food...they manage to crawl out of the bowl, and fight for the syringe when I have it in my hand...lol! So, as I turned around back to the birds, I bumped my drawer shut with my hip. 

One of my lutino chicks had fallen into the the drawer...I did not know she was there. My son yelled at me to pull the drawer open fast, and I looked down, and there she was. Her little head was jammed between the top edge of my drawer and my counter. I pulled her out, and immediately, she was quiet, but still alive. However, her eyes were already starting to swell, and her head was getting darker and bruised. She also started to have seizures . I figured the force of the drawer probably crushed her skull and was causing her to bleed internally. She was really suffering. 

I called an avian vet who said from the description of what happened and the speed at which the bird bruised and swelled, that she there would be nothing they could do; that she should be put down. As that vet was over an hour from my place, she told me to talk to my regular vet and that they usually would put birds down if needed.

I called my vet and they took us in. I had to wait for 1/2 until the vet arrived. My son and I took her in, and my vet took one look, and said that "yes" there would be nothing that could be done. My son had to leave the room for the procedure as he is under 12.

She gave the lutino the needle and within seconds she was gone  .

I can't believe that this has happened and I am so distraught over this. I have never had anything like this happen to me before. My lutinos looked so much alike, I could not tell which one was which, so I think I am going to have to give her a name. But at least I know that she is a place now where she is not suffering, and she will be a youngster forever.


----------



## eXc (Sep 4, 2009)

Terrible news


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh my, that is awful! I'm so sorry Duckie for what you had to do, but s/he is no longer suffering.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

I think I am naming her "Angel", since she is now an angel watching out over her siblings!


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Oh how sad fly free little one 

in future don't turn your back for one sec 
it's amazing how Tiels can get into all sorts within that time 

I have to watch what im doing with my washing machine,
as Sandy keeps going into the drum part lol


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh no im so sorry duckie  RIP Angel, thats such a beautiful name for her.


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

So Sorry to hear about Angel,geez,tears rolled down my face,i just lost a lutino that was 6 months old a month ago,my daughter was crushed as i was,she went to bottom of cage,and was gone just poof,they sure can hide things.Once again so sorry,dont feel guilty,it was a bad accident,and things can happen so quickly..When ever i hear someone plop to bottom of cage,i rush in like a wild woman,,always scared!!
Fly over the rainbow little baby;-(


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh no  RIP little Angel


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

how very sad..so sorry for your loss...fly free little one fly free


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

Im very sorry to hear this


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh Duckie, i'm so sorry for your loss.  

I'd just like to add my two cents on one thing. I also hand rear birds from time to time, and while it could be said this tragedy was a result of carelessness i would have to disagree. Accidents happen, as sad as that is, they do. I keep babies that i'm handrearing in a brooder or small cage depending on stage of development, but at feeding times they're moved to a container ready to be fed. There comes a time when they can climb out and get into trouble, but it's still the most convenient way to contain them for feeds. The other breeders i know use this same system too, even the major parrot breeding facility in the region (who deals with EXTREMELY valuable parrots). I think we're all guilty of turning our back for a second too, to grab a tissue, speak to someone, etc. That something so terrible happened in this momentary lapse in attention is just awful, but pointing fingers and blaming is unhelpful. The guilt and heartbreak that someone feels in light of an incident like this is more than enough to bear, without the burden of others judgement.

*hugs* Duckie. RIP little Angel.


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

Even with the one bird i do not feed my boy alone, my husband is ALWAYS at hand when im feeding.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

All I'm going to say is, you could be someone that's been hand-feeding for say, 20+ years and still have an accident like this happen. It can happen to _anyone_ not just one person.

Once again, Duckie, I'm sorry for your loss and I'm sure Angel knows s/he will be dearly missed.


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

Clairey331,She is feeling guilty as it is,and your words dont help her suffering,I only hope that nothing so hurtful ever happens to one of your birds,She came to share her loss,and was totally honest with people as to how it happened,,in turn,,helping people to realize how fast something can happen!!Imagine her grief as to how it happened,,that drawer will forever be a reminder!!!Remember,if you let your bird out of its cage,and it flys or drops to the floor,and is injured,,would you want someone to be so cruel in thier words and say,well you shouldnt of been so careless!!!
Duckie,please accept my apologies,,you shared your very hurtful story,and i bet you that people will learn how fast things can happen,My deepest sympathies to you;-(


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

After reading all these posts from Clairey,i am floored that you would be so mean and cruel to Duckie's loss!!You need to sincerely apologize to Duckie!!!!Have you always been so judgemental of others mistakes??This forum is for a loss of a loved one,not to put someone down for a mistake,and start a war with words,,you have opened a can of worms and you cant close it,,If i had said something so cruel(which would NEVER have happened)I WOULD APOLOGIZE,and i would feel so guilty for being so mean and cruel,i wouldnt be able to show my face here again,,but thats me,i have a conscience!!!You have got me steaming mad,your comments are really un-called for!!I will be thinking about this all day again,,,it reminded me of losing my Dad,who was on life support and fighting for his life,and the head nurse at ICU had the nerve to say to me,''we have to do a brain scan and see if theres anything up there''I went straight to the hospital administator,and she was fired for her cruel comments!!I have said my peace,and hope to God,when you lose something so dear to your heart,that your comments haunt you!!Karma may just bite you back!!


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Guys, keep things civil. Personal attacks are against TC rules.


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

This is getting slightly boring now. I said i was sorry for her loss, but thats it, im not sorry for saying what i have said, otherwise i wouldnt have said it. Lets just get back to our birds, and putting our time into them instead of other people trying to start stirring things up again.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

I would just like to say thank you so much to all who have been so supportive regarding this matter. Much love to all of you!


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

I Apologize if my comments offended anyone,If it seemed like a personal attack,it was not intended to be that,but it sure sounded like a personal attack for telling Duckie that she was ''Careless'',that is a Personal attack on her,and Uncalled for!.Once again,i sincerely Apologize if it appeared as that!!I enjoy these forums,and would not be so cruel to someone who has just had a horrible accident happen


----------



## Bev3801 (Nov 9, 2009)

.
How devastating . . . I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Lovin_the_tiels said:


> After reading all these posts from Clairey,i am floored that you would be so mean and cruel to Duckie's loss!!You need to sincerely apologize to Duckie!!!!Have you always been so judgemental of others mistakes??This forum is for a loss of a loved one,not to put someone down for a mistake,and start a war with words,,you have opened a can of worms and you cant close it,,If i had said something so cruel(which would NEVER have happened)I WOULD APOLOGIZE,and i would feel so guilty for being so mean and cruel,i wouldnt be able to show my face here again,,but thats me,i have a conscience!!!You have got me steaming mad,your comments are really un-called for!!I will be thinking about this all day again,,,it reminded me of losing my Dad,who was on life support and fighting for his life,and the head nurse at ICU had the nerve to say to me,''we have to do a brain scan and see if theres anything up there''I went straight to the hospital administator,and she was fired for her cruel comments!!I have said my peace,and hope to God,when you lose something so dear to your heart,that your comments haunt you!!Karma may just bite you back!!


Well said and ditto! Duckie I am so sorry for your loss. I am also grieving the recent loss of a pet (my 16 year old dog) and I would have been devastated to have someone comment like that. That is one persons opinion and it's apparent no one else here thinks badly of you AT ALL. Accidents happen. You weren't deliberately neglectful. RIP little angel.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Clairey331 said:


> This is getting slightly boring now.


! This wasn't supposed to be exciting. The death of a chick is a horrible thing, but sometime accidents happen and there is nothing we can do. I lost my very first chick becuase the male killed it. I felt awful and blamed myself, because I thought that if I had taken my guardian's advice and taken him out before the first chick hatched it would have survived....like i said accidents happen and there is nothing we can do.

Duckie, I'm so sorry for you. I hope the other chicks grow big and healthy and become friendly, cuddly birds. Good luck raising your birds.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

You know sometimes its best not to say anything at all right???? I can't believe that was even posted and then after it was, not removed. We're going to consider a personal attack on one but not on the other? Seems fairly hypocritical to me.

Duckie i'm so very sorry for your loss i haven't looked at the bridge in a while and for that i also apologize but i'm even more sorry that someone actually said what was said on here....totaly uncalled for and inexcusable and if the mods won't say it i sure as heck will

Mikey


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Duckie i am so sorry for the extra stress and pain ppl's comments would have caused u....im disgusted and disappointed a member of this forum could attack someone about an accident.....and an accident that could happen to anyone that raises chicks....duckie you did nothing wrong at all....please don't hesitate to PM myself or another mod you feel confident will help you....im really ashamed you had to go through this and feel terrible i wasn't aware of it till today....we love you duckie and i hope you realise that it was only one persons opinion.....you did all you could for her...let me know if you have anymore problems


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Nvm.. I shouldn't have said that.. 

But Duckie, I have deleted the posts, if you want me (or another mod) to delete anything else just let us know.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh, Duckie... I cried when I read that, what a horrible tragedy for you. It is a terrible shock when a freak accident occurs with one of your darling pets and my heart completely goes out to you. It wasn't your fault, it was just an awful accident.

RIP little Angel, you can fly strong and high now.


----------

